# My TV won't recognize my computer.



## qeed (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey folks!

I'm trying to connect my Acer laptop to the TV though a simple VGA-cable, but i cant get it to work!
My TV is a 52" SONY fresh from the store so it should be able to recive any signal up to 1080p. Can get it to work anyways. My computer knows its connected to a SONY TV and everything, but on the TV i cant even select "PC" on the menu, due to it being grey and unselectable. It doesnt seem to understand that a computer is connected at all.

It works with other laptops, just not mine! Anybody got any idea of what can be wrong here?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi qeed,

Try updating the videocard drivers on your Acer laptop and see if that works out for you. You can also try using a spare VGA cable. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## qeed (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi! Thanks for a quick reply!
They are very recently updated, and as i said, the cable works with other computers :-/

Ive done a thorough googling and cant find anyone describing my problem :-/ Do you have any other suggestions about what might be wrong?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hate to point out the obvious, but have you checked the TV User Manual? Many TV's with a VGA or "computer input" support limited input resolutions (won't go as high as 1080P over VGA). Verify what is supported in the manual and adjust your desktop resolution accordingly.

You also have to enable the display in the desktop setup.


----------

